
Homeless lose battle to keep Third Street camp – sort of - ttonkytonk
http://wmbr.org/
======
ttonkytonk
I apologize for putting the wrong url, here's the correct one:
[https://www.wlwt.com/article/homeless-lose-battle-to-keep-
th...](https://www.wlwt.com/article/homeless-lose-battle-to-keep-third-street-
camp-sort-
of/22630920?utm_campaign=WLWT&utm_content=5b6501b804d3016f5501a346&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=trueAnthem:+New+Content)

